# helping a friend



## afineed6845 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a friend (a woman) who is going through divorce. The man filed for divorce but then decided to cancel it, because the 2 of them talked it over. At this point, I'm not sure exactly whats happening.

What I do know is... The man told his wife, you must move out of this house at a certain date, she did move out, and the man gave his house to his son. My friend is telling me, she never signed any papers to allow this change, does the man and wife both have to sign the house to be given to someone else like a sibling?

My friend wants to move back in the old house, but will it be considered trespassing?, because the house know belongs to the mans son.

Can anyone help us with this? I can provide more details about the situation if need be.


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

Your friend needs to talk to an atty. Nobody's opinions here will mean as much.


----------

